# Il est facile de trouver une maison qui ait / a



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,
dans la proposition relative, c'est l'indicatif ou le subjonctif qui s'impose ?


> Il est facile de trouver une maison qui *ait / a* deux jardins.


Merci d'avance de m'éclairer.


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

En réalité c'est assez simple: 
Quand on dit "je cherche une maison qui *ait* deux jardins" (on parle de la *condition nécessaire* que cette maison doit avoir) et il faudra utiliser le mode subjonctif.
Mais dans "Je cherche une maison qui *a *deux jardins" (on parle d'une maison concrète connue au préalable: avec le mode indicatif).
Cependant, dans l'exemple cité, c'est précisément la première valeur (condition nécessaire) qui de toute évidence s'impose (sinon on aurait dit : il est facile de trouver *cette* maison qui a deux jardins) la phrase doit donc se construire au subjonctif.


----------



## Donaldos

On pourrait dire que le choix du mode traduit la certitude que l'on peut avoir quant à l'existence d'une maison présentant cette caractéristique.

Et de façon plus générale, indépendamment de l'exemple donné ici, le choix du subjonctif est habituellement associé à une action non réalisée et dont la réalisation reste hypothétique/incertaine.


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec vous, mais en précisant une fois encore que "Il est facile de trouver/je cherche... une maison qui *ait* deux jardins" relève d'un niveau de langue très soigné, qui ne correspond pas (ou plus) vraiment à la pratique langagière (orale) de la majorité des francophones dans la vie de tous les jours.

On est ici clairement dans un cas de subjonctif optionnel: je peux l'utiliser pour marquer la nuance indiquée ci-dessus (action hypothétique) et parce que j'aime parler un français soigné, mais je peux aussi ne pas le faire. Et dans la pratique, c'est souvent le cas.

Je remarque que nos amis étrangers se tracassent pas mal sur l'usage du subjonctif et nous soumettent beaucoup de questions là-dessus. En réalité, il faut surtout bien maîtriser les usages obligatoires du subjonctif ("il faut que tu viens" sera ressenti comme une faute par tout le monde et dans toutes les situations), mais dans bien d'autres cas, il y a une large marge d'appréciation qui est laissée à chacun pour l'utiliser ou non.


----------



## Donaldos

Chimel said:


> [...] qui ne correspond pas (ou plus) vraiment à la pratique langagière (orale) *de la majorité des francophones* dans la vie de tous les jours.


 


Chimel said:


> On est ici clairement dans un cas de subjonctif optionnel: je peux l'utiliser pour marquer la nuance indiquée ci-dessus (action hypothétique) et parce que j'aime parler un français soigné, mais je peux aussi ne pas le faire. *Et dans la pratique, c'est souvent le cas*.


 
 Tout cela me semble un peu trop général pour être affirmé de cette façon, non?

En ce qui me concerne, je ne parlerais en tout cas pas de niveau de langue "très soigné" et je ne partage pas non plus l'avis selon lequel on préférerait souvent l'indicatif au subjonctif dans la langue "de tous les jours".

En revanche, il est vrai que l'usage courant ne se conforme pas nécessairement aux distinctions théoriques/historiques figurant dans les ouvrages de grammaires, ce que ces mêmes ouvrages prennent parfois la peine de noter.

Certains locuteurs feront ainsi toujours suivre une structure donnée par le même mode, sans envisager d'en utiliser un autre lorsque le choix est offert, renonçant ce faisant à exprimer une éventuelle nuance de sens.

Je précise donc que la distinction que j'ai indiquée dans mon premier message  ne reflète pas forcément un usage (je ne la respecte d'ailleurs que rarement personnellement) mais correspond à une interprétation fréquente de la nuance apportée par l'un ou l'autre mode dans ce genre de proposition relative (qui se distinguait de celle avancée par l'intervenant précédent et avec laquelle je suis moins d'accord).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec l'explication de Chat Noir. En outre, comme Donaldos, je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que le subjonctif relèverait d'une langue soignée… ou alors je ne parle que de façon soignée !


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Moi qui suis de la vieille école -je l'avoue- j'ai bien retenu les leçons de G. Guillaume quand il disait que le subjonctif est un mode d'interprétation qui traduit beaucoup de fois la subjectivité du locuteur (dans les contextes où il peut alterner avec l'indicatif). Sur ce point nous serons tous d'accord...
Mais vouloir renoncer dans la langue quotidienne aux nuances de sens qu'il apporte serait un recul et un appauvrissement de la langue.
N.B. Je ne dis pas non plus que l'on se mette à parler à l'imparfait de subjonctif (un temps verbal bien vivant dans mes autres langues maternelles). Nous sommes tous capables de faire la différence entre la langue orale et la langue littéraire et soignée!


----------



## geostan

Quant à moi, je mettrais l'indicatif. Le présentatif _Il est facile de trouver... _rend clair que ces maisons existent.


----------



## Chimel

Donaldos said:


> En ce qui me concerne, je ne parlerais en tout cas pas de niveau de langue "très soigné" et je ne partage pas non plus l'avis selon lequel on préférerait souvent l'indicatif au subjonctif dans la langue "de tous les jours".
> 
> Non pas le subjonctif en tant que tel, mais lorsqu'il sert à exprimer une nuance telle que celle indiquée ici. Je persiste à penser (même s'il est toujours périlleux de vouloir se faire l'interprète de "la majorité des francophones", j'en suis bien conscient...) qu'il n'est pas courant de s'adresser par exemple à une agence immobilière en disant: "Je recherche une maison qui ait un jardin" (en fait, on dirait sans doute "avec un jardin").
> 
> S'il y a un agent immobilier dans la salle, il pourra peut-être le confirmer...
> 
> Je précise donc que la distinction que j'ai indiquée dans mon premier message ne reflète pas forcément un usage (je ne la respecte d'ailleurs que rarement personnellement) mais correspond à une interprétation fréquente de la nuance apportée par l'un ou l'autre mode dans ce genre de proposition relative (qui se distinguait de celle avancée par l'intervenant précédent et avec laquelle je suis moins d'accord).


Bien d'accord là-dessus !



> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec l'explication de Chat Noir. En outre, comme Donaldos, je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que le subjonctif relèverait d'une langue soignée… ou alors je ne parle que de façon soignée !


Mais je suis persuadé que vous parlez de manière soignée, cher Maître!

Appelons un chat un chat (c'est le cas de le dire... ): je pense que les personnes qui interviennent sur ce forum parlent et écrivent de manière plus soignée que la moyenne des gens. Ceux qui répondent sur un forum consacré au bricolage sont aussi en général des gens qui savent mieux bricoler que les autres (raison pour laquelle je me contente de poser des questions sur les forums de bricolage... ).

Cela dit, l'explication de Chat Noir est tout à fait pertinente, j'ai bien dit que j'étais d'accord. Je voulais seulement la relativiser du point de vue de l'usage: pas nécessairement le mien, mais celui que j'entends autour de moi.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Quant à moi, je mettrais l'indicatif. Le présentatif _Il est facile de trouver... _rend clair que ces maisons existent.


  Même chose pour moi.  Ou je dirais comme Chimel l'a écrit plus haut (en bleu) :  « avec deux jardins ». 

Cela dit, je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que l'usage du subjonctif est moins fréquent au Québec.


----------



## Anna-chonger

geostan said:


> Quant à moi, je mettrais l'indicatif. Le présentatif _Il est facile de trouver... _rend clair que ces maisons existent.


 Alors si je dis : "_Il est *difficile *de trouver une maison qui *ait / a* deux jardins_. ce sera *ait* ou bien *a* ?


----------



## geostan

Anna-chonger said:


> Alors si je dis : "_Il est *difficile *de trouver une maison qui *ait / a* deux jardins_. ce sera *ait* ou bien *a* ?



Je serais plus porté à mettre le subjonctif, mais je vous conseille de suivre les conseils des amis francophones.


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, avec difficile... je mettrais le subjonctif aussi.


----------



## Donaldos

J'utiliserais également le subjonctif.


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Si j'avais déjà parié pour le subjonctif dans la première phrase (en acceptant quand même l'alternative de l'indicatif -surtout à l'oral-) à plus forte raison pour celle-ci! Le degré de subjectivité augmente dans les formes "non positives" ou carrément négatives:
"Je crois qu'il est facile de trouver ce type de maisons" / "Je ne crois pas que ce soit facile"


----------



## Chimel

Soyons bien clair: le subjonctif est absolument irréprochable dans tous les cas cités ici. Donc certainement aussi dans _Il est difficile de trouver une maison qui ait deux jardins._

Du point de vue de l'usage, j'aurais également tendance à penser que cette dernière phrase relève d'un niveau de langue plus courant que _Je cherche une maison qui ait deux jardins_ puisqu'on exprime l'idée d'une difficulté, donc d'une situation peu probable. 

Mais cela reste pour moi (impression purement subjective, j'en conviens) la marque d'un français "semi-écrit": le français qu'on parle non pas au café du coin ou en famille, mais dans des circonstances plus formelles, comme quand on donne un cours ou une conférence, qu'on participe à une réunion officielle ou à un dîner avec des gens importants... Un français oral, mais plus respectueux des règles que celui utilisé au quotidien.



> Le degré de subjectivité augmente dans les formes "non positives" ou carrément négatives:
> "Je crois qu'il est facile de trouver ce type de maisons" / "Je ne crois pas que ce soit facile"


Certes, chat noir, mais nous parlons ici du subjonctif dans une proposition *relative*: _une maison qui ait... _C'est cet usage-là que je ressens comme très soigné.


----------



## Nicomon

En tant que non convertie au mode subjonctif je pense comme toi, Chimel. 

À l'oral, je dirais : _c'est facile / c'est difficile (pas facile) de trouver une maison avec deux jardins._ 
(je ne parle pas comme j'écris - loin s'en faut - je ne dis pas non plus « il est »)

Mais pour répondre à Anna, d'un stricte point de vue grammatical - et au risque de me tromper - je serais portée 
à écrire l'indicatif (_qui a_) avec _facile_ et le subjonctif (_qui ait_) avec _difficile._


----------

